# 2001 Passat 2.8L no start



## bewats3 (Sep 30, 2014)

My 2001 passat 2.8L recently broke down, was driving fine without problem. All of the sudden the engine lost pulling power, car continued to run but would not accelerate beyond say 10 mph. Pulled off the road and set and idled for a moment, could still pull a little. Several dash light came on including a EPC light. Shut the car off and that was it, no more starting. First thought was fuel pump so checked operation with key on, nothing. Checked power at pins 1, 4 at fuel pump nothing. So checked fuses, all good. had difficulty determining which relay was for the fuel pump, so decided to get home I could just hot wire to fuel pump to get the car home then change out relay. Hot wired fuel pump turned on but still no start. Towed car home. Found correct relay, functions properly. tried cranking car to check for spark no spark. Then thought crankshaft position sensor but would the crankshaft position sensor keep the fuel pump from priming by just having key on, also would that allow the car to continue to run when first broke down. Im getting frustrated by not understanding why the fuel pump is not priming as i have checked the #30 leg socket that the relay connects and it has 12V but when the relay click the 12v doesnt start the fuel pump. This lead me to believe that the relay was bad, so i created a jumper to do the relays job, the fuel pump come on but still no start. I am going to doulble check my relays double check my fuses and attempt to check my position sensors. as you can tell from my confused explanation above i dont even really know how to ask whats wrong. I have many things to verify that are working. MY question is mainly from the way the car went down, what could cause the car to run the way it did and then die and not allow fuel or spark?


----------



## bewats3 (Sep 30, 2014)

*update*

I have been checking into issue a bit more... The fuel pump relay operates as it should however when the key is turned to the on position the fuel pump relay is no activated. One leg of the relay coil is always hot from the ignition switch and the other going to the ECU. Taking the cover off the relay and manually closing the contactors still does not allow the car to start. I believe the problem is the ECU, has anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Your fuel pump is probably working correctly. Im betting it is your crank position sensor that went bad. As if it does not get a signal it will not spark or allow the injectors to fire. The first thing you should always do especially if you have a cel and epc light is scan the ecu and see what codes its giving.


----------

